# 220V tankless vs 35000btu gas



## haboob (Jun 3, 2014)

Which one would give me longer hot showers?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

haboob said:


> Which one would give me longer hot showers?


They both will give you equally long hot showers... :yes:

But if you are a plumber and post an intro we'll tell you what you should know... :yes:

But me no think you are a plumber....:no:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ 


Thanks.


----------

